# New Bottle Baby and Chocolate Pygmy Doe!!!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I received a phone call yesterday evening from the man in south AL that purchased a couple of blue-eyed Does from me a couple of months ago, and who is coming to pick up Gus the end of March. He has raised Pygmy goats for a few years now and I am on his waiting list for some Chocolate (Brown Agouti) Doelings this year (he has got 3 or 4 Does that are due next month that usually produce DARK chocolate babies :greengrin: ). Anyways, when he called yesterday evening I just couldn't resist this little girl!! She was born yesterday and her mom rejected her so she is being bottle raised. He will be bringing her to me the end of March when he comes to pick up Gus! She might still have to be on a bottle for a few weeks to a month after that, but that is fine by me :greengrin: They said she is eating really well and is full of energy  He also had a Chocolate Doe for sale that I decided to purchase. He will be bringing her with him in March as well :greengrin: (as long as everything goes well of course :thumb: ). So here are the pictures they sent me:

She has been named Snickers

















And this is the Chocolate Doe









Let me know what you think!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That baby is to die for!!!! She is sooooo cute!!

Nice looking doe also. I was just offered a chocolate caramel buck that I am having a hard time passing up.

CONGRATS!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What beautiful goat.

OK, I have a question. Why don't you get them now? Why do you have to wait until March?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


sweetgoats said:


> What beautiful goat.
> 
> OK, I have a question. Why don't you get them now? Why do you have to wait until March?


 One thing is that he is coming up in March to get the other Buckling anyways, and the other thing is that he is a little over 6 hours away from here and I just don't think it would be good idea to put the baby through that long of a drive until she is atleast two months old.

We will probably be making a trip to his place in May/June to pickup any chocolate doelings that are born next month :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are just beautiful


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!! :greengrin: I can't wait to get them here!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww, they are both gorgeous!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

congrats she's so cute


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you :greengrin:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so so cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! It is killing me having to wait till march!!


----------

